# Poland



## Fauka (Dec 20, 2010)

Hi everybody!

So... I'm from Poland and I interested in what do you think about this country? This is little country between Germany and Russia. Apparently many people do not know where is Poland. Know any stereotypes? 
It's very interesting for me


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I don't hold any views on Polish people.There are lots over here working,many Polish shops round here and I talk to lots during my working week.The ones I meet are polite and friendly and helpful.I don't think of them as different really,just foreign.


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

My granddad is polish, hence my last name  "Langowski"


----------

